# 1- 96 w 6700/10000k over 2 20 gallon tanks



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

:-k I've been thinking about this for a while. I have a 55 gallon tank, and for the longest time I've been thinking about selling just the 55g tank, and getting 2 20 gallons. I was wondering if just 1- 96w power compact 34 inches long would give me enough light over 2 - 20 gallon tanks, I'm thinking tiger barbs in one tank, with micro sword, and dwarf hair grass "belem" in the other with some rasbora hets.
but I'm not sure  how that would look to the eyes jumping from one take to the other. but I'm . um should I try it and sell my power compact ballast and 2 pc bulbs for some 48 inch t5's or just leave it as is? op2:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi fishyjoe24,

A 96 watt power compact bulb is 36" long; two 20 gallon tall tanks are 48" long end to end. Gonna be kinda dark on the outside ends.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so I guess, i should get a 48 shop light that will house 2 t5 vho bulbs and a vho ballast? do you think it would look weird with 2 different style tanks side by side?

I was just wondering if i could save money using the 36 inch pc bulb, but I know lighting is the most inportant.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

fishyjoe24 said:


> with 2 different style tanks side by side?


What do you mean 2 "different style" tanks? Is one a 20 gallon tall (24" long) and the other a 20 gallon long (30" long)?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> What do you mean 2 "different style" tanks? Is one a 20 gallon tall (24" long) and the other a 20 gallon long (30" long)?


nope both 20 gallon "tall" tanks, but have 1- 20 gallon with micro sword carpet,some rocks, and rasboras, then have the other 20g tall next to it with dwarf hair grass "belem" or dwarf baby tears with tiger barbs or something like that with driftwood.

draw a picture?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi fishyjoe24,

Actually it might look pretty good, sort of like a panarama. If you use some of the same plants in both tanks it will add visual continuity and make them look more like one larger tank.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

um okay, then what about keeping my 2 - 96 watt bulbs? so that would be 192 watts over two 20 gallon tanks, or build 2 30 gallons side by side with some glass. 24 x12 x 25/ 24x12x25


----------

